# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با شبکه و وب در VB6 >  پاک کردن کوکی مرورگر ها

## titaniom1370

سلام دوستان 
کسی میدونه با چه کدی میشه تمام کوکی های مرورگر موزیلا فایرفاکس و اکسپلورر رو پاک کرد ؟

----------


## farzadroozdar

سلام.
پاک کردن کوکی نیاز به کد که نداره.
از مسیر زیر پاک کن
tool=>>option==>>privacy==>>remove individual cookies==>>remove All cookies
را بزنید تمام کوکی ها پاک میشن.


www.saba-pc.ir

----------


## amirreza619

داداش میشه کد ویژال حذف کوکی های موزیلا و اکسپلورر رو بزارین ؟ روش دستیشو نمیخام چون یکمی وقت میبره ! واس همین میخاستم ببینم سورس یا کد ای میتونین بزارین که اینکارو بکنه ؟ خیلی ممنون میشم !

----------


## محسن واژدی

سلام علیکم
پست زیر را بررسی کنید:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...=1#post1568619

موفق باشید

----------

